# Murvi Morello Sprinter owners - comments sought



## ChrisWade

We're very close to placing an order for a Murvi Morello, and leaning towards the Sprinter base despite the £13,000 price difference (318 V6 Sprinter versus 3.0 Fiat). May I ask owners of current model Morellos:
1) Your views of 318 versus 315 150bhp four
2) More generally, where do you store the mucky stuff (ramps, hoses, elec cable) in a Morello?


----------



## wooly

*mercedes based van*

Hi, Sorry can't help with the Murvi side of things, but we have a PVC based on the Mercedes 315 van with auto gearbox. I just cant understand why anyone running at 3500Kg would wont to go for the V6. The extra cost, weight and fuel consumption all being down sides. Our conversion weighs 3500Kg fully loaded and the we tow a 2800kg trailer (we had special towbar fitted at factory and plated at 6300kg gtw). We did france this summer without trailer and it cruises quite happily at 80mph if you have a mad moment and feel so inclined and tops out at about 95mph without to much hesitation, the acceleration being lively thoughout. With fully loaded trailer, it tows at 60MPH plus - fast enough.
We chose a Mercedes for longevity, build quality and rear wheel drive (when towing on soft ground). I'm not in the business of pulling Fiat apart, (others seem to be doing a pretty good job) but Fiat wouldn't be my choice


----------



## framptoncottrell

And I can't help with the Mercedes.

In our older version of the Fiat Ducato Murvi, we store our 'mucky' stuff under the smaller seat which is under the television. The previous owners put a sheet of plastic on the bottom. The water hoses - one for fresh, the other for waste - we keep in bags from Towsure and the Fiamma levelling wedges are in Fiamma bags. The electric cable we use - bequeathed to us by the previous owner - is heavy duty enough to take the output of a small nuclear power station, so we haven't found a bag big enough. I keep a sponge to wipe it clean and dry as I coil it up and put it under the same seat, rather untidily on top of everything else. That works a treat.

We also have, under the same seat:

A toolbox from Halfords
A trolley for the Thetford - I think you'll have the new wheeled version so that would be superfluous.
The blue stuff for the Thetford
A kit of winter stuff from Halfords
Continental hook-up adaptors
A hammer
Pegs and baseplates for the Fiamma awning
The aforementioned sponge
More Hozelock adaptors than I have ever seen in a garden centre
Bits of old towel, because you never know...
And stuff in the back corner I have forgotten about.

It really is quite capacious.

Dr (musical, not medical) Roy


----------



## DABurleigh

Fireman,

Good luck with your new Morello. How many months' delivery is Rex working to at the moment?

Merc Morellos are like hen's teeth, so don't expect that combination on MHF. The old body Sprinter was really narrow and offputting in the Morello. The new one is a massive price differential over a Fiat 3.0 autobox, say, which doesn't have judder issues I believe. The Mercedes quality (I've been a big fan in the distant past) differential isn't that great nowadays, and longevity not such an issue in a motorhome with its mileage. However, I am certainly not knocking your choice, just explaining the rarity value.

Under the forward sofa I keep Raskelf overlays, duvet, pillows and a recliner/lounger. Under the rear sofa I keep a bike, two crash helmets for the scooter, electric cable, 13A/continental/reverse polarity adapters, 2*15l water carriers, water funnel, waste hose, ramps, wooden blocks, tow rope, scooter security chain, awning strap, Biomagic, Boules, pitch marker, etc.

I keep a 25m flat hose behind the loo.

Above the cab goes silver screens, BBQ, backpack, Fly zapper, yellow vests, First Aid kit, spare bulbs, backup TV antenna, table, collapsible chair, windbreak, beach shelter, waterproof picnic sheets, dog's stuff, awning winder, footpump, etc.

In the gas locker goes tools & bucket (one 6kg Gaslow is enough with diesel heating).

The wardrobe has clothes (shoes in locker underneath), satellite equipment up top and an Endless Breeze fan and badminton racquets tucked away at the back.

Everything else in overhead lockers and kitchen.

Dave


----------



## ChrisWade

Thanks Dave. I didn't know you get so much under one seat!

Murvi are currently quoting late August/ early Sept 09 for delivery - 10 months! Still, it gives the opportunity for interest rates to fall :lol: before paying!


----------



## chiily

Hello Fireman. 

Where you the couple we were talking to at the Murvi stand on Saturday at the NEC? We were the lucky couple with just one week to go before picking up our new Morello, roll on the 24th...you asked me the question about where to store the 'mucky stuff'. We've bought a waterproof bag for the ramps and separate bags for the water (fill up and waste) and hook up cable. We'll sling 'em under the rear seat, I'm sure there'll be space for more. 

I can't help you with the Merc donor van, sorry. We just went for the standard 2.3 Ducato multijet. I remember Rex tell us that the Sprinter body curved in more at the roof than the Ducato which put us off the the Merc, me being tall and not quite slim  

Not sure how the rear wheel drive of the Merc (are they rwd, the old ones were?) would effect the internal height limit.


----------



## chiily

DABurleigh said:


> <snip>Under the forward sofa I keep Raskelf overlays...
> 
> Dave


Interesting....

Have you two single overlays (toppers?) or one double, and how thick have you got?

We had a 2" double topper for you last van and we're unsure which ones to buy for the Morello, space being tight.

Is there a Murvi owners club?


----------



## DABurleigh

Coo. What a nice collection of Murvi owners and owners-to-be 

So, what was the key thing that persuaded you to go this route?

Two single 1". Double and/or 2" won't fit under the front sofa.

As to Murvi Owners' Club, I felt obliged to offer Rex something at the time, but I gauged the problem was that all correspondence would have to be done through them, because of customer confidentiality.

Dave


----------



## ChrisWade

Hi Chiily. Yes, that's us from the show! There's certainly enough headroom in the Sprinter, and I haven't noticed any lack of space because of curvature of the walls (this'd be lost in the wall units if anywhere). As for storage of mucky stuff, it looks like it'll be the inevitable area of compromise to get this van. I'd have preferred the storage offered by IH or Westfalia James Cook, but each have their disadvantages, just like Morello has this. Lucky you - only three days to go. Please post your first impressions of the van and how the handover goes.


----------



## chiily

The reason why Jess and myself downsized to a PVC was just how ugly our old, large, white coachbuilt looked parked above Norkwick beach on the Shetland islands. A big white blob; a blot on the landscape. That and I found it difficult to drive down narrow, twisty lanes and look at the wonderful landscapes outside; far too much concentration required for a wide, long box on wheels.

We looked at IH, Timberland, etc but they were all just too 'woody' with gold glitz. They are coachbuilts just on a mini-scale. All had drawbacks. For Jess it was anything that would restrict the wide, open side door. So no cookers, or single seats in the way. Whilst the Morello was clean, practical, well thought out and with that comfy L shaped seat opposite a wide door, great for relaxing in.

Yes we are going to miss the U shaped lounge of our old 'van, but I'm sure we'll discover how to exploit the best from the Morello.


----------



## ChrisWade

*Reason for choice*

Did we mention this at the NEC, Chiily? Your reasons are so similar to our own! We took the B584 to the Outer Hebrides earlier this year, thinking that when we came to change vans we'd go for a Concorde or Carthago at c7.5m. Then we realised how 'in the face' of locals even a medium sized motorhome is in such a remote location. We loved being able to camp away from sites, and didn't want to abuse the privilege by being too intrusive.


----------



## chiily

I can certainly understand your sentiments there. I wouldn't like to imagine the look on residents faces as a 7.5m long, white box trundles around the corner of their wee village. Our Murvi will be to reduce that impact!

We chose, to maximise wild camping:

A second underslung freshwater tank (over 100litres of fresh water)
The Pure Nature water filter - I like good tasting tea 
Under slung gas tank - when it was an option
Large fridge (the £100 one)
3,500kg GVW - increased payload.
We should have bought a solar panel, I'm sure it'll come.

One item you might want to look at is replacing the free internal silver screens with the Seitz Duette blinds. One less thing to keep under the seats.


----------



## ChrisWade

chiily said:


> We chose, to maximise wild camping: A second underslung freshwater tank (over 100litres of fresh water)


Is this tank (or can it be) insulated &/or heated?


----------



## chiily

Fireman said:


> chiily said:
> 
> 
> 
> We chose, to maximise wild camping: A second underslung freshwater tank (over 100litres of fresh water)
> 
> 
> 
> Is this tank (or can it be) insulated &/or heated?
Click to expand...

Ours is uninsulated and unheated. Rex is your best bet, he's probably been asked the same question by a previous buyer, I can't believe that someone hasn't asked.

I do know that the underslung tank can be isolated from from the inboard tank. So for winter camping we'll just use the inboard tank and for summer we can use both.


----------



## DABurleigh

"So for winter camping we'll just use the inboard tank and for summer we can use both."

That's what I do. And when well sub-zero leave the waste tank open with a bucket supported underneath.

Dave


----------

